# My phormictopus atrichomatus- red island birdeater



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi guys picked up a phormictopus atrichomatus- red island birdeater
And am quite surprised there is not a wealth of information about these spiders online if anyone has any knowlege on these and could share any info or experience would be much appreciated.
I would post pics but can't seem to find attach pic button?
Cheers
Nathan


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Might have better luck searching with the correct spelling 

Phormictopus atrichomatus

Phormictopus atrichomatus - Arachnoboards


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

fair one mate but there still isnt a wealth of knowledge with correct spelling as i have already researched and come out with very little, so again if anyone does know anything about these T's please feel free to let us know.
cheers


snowgoose said:


> Might have better luck searching with the correct spelling
> 
> Phormictopus atrichomatus
> 
> Phormictopus atrichomatus - Arachnoboards


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

There is actually not alot on these tbh, PM corsetts sold him a huge female back along my female died recently great spiders.

BTW that is my spider in AB link


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...4976-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html

I have never kept this species, but I have got several phormictopus cancerides. I'm not sure if the care is exactly the same, but I keep them fairly dry, with a large water bowl that is overflowed every week or so, temps around 75-80f.
They eat loads, and are very defensive, more likely to bite than flick from my experience.


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeh it does eat a hell of a lot i have been chucking in a 5th hopper every day just to see how much she will eat and she will take it straight away and eat it there and then, putting a fair bit of web down to on ground witch i found strange for a birdeater in my experience but never had one make much web?



spicewwfc said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...4976-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html
> 
> I have never kept this species, but I have got several phormictopus cancerides. I'm not sure if the care is exactly the same, but I keep them fairly dry, with a large water bowl that is overflowed every week or so, temps around 75-80f.
> They eat loads, and are very defensive, more likely to bite than flick from my experience.
> ...


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

just a couple of pics off i phone


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

I spent ages looking for info online, as you say, there's very little out there.
I was advised to keep mine as per _cancerides_, i.e warm and damp and she's doing very well on it :2thumb:
She's dug out a fair sized burrow under her cork hide and we don't really get to see much of her to be honest.

She's a very defensive spider, and when I say defensive, I mean borderline psychotic :lol2:
The long tweezers for tank maintenance were definitely a good investment.
She's never once flicked, but thinks nothing of sprinting over and striking at the glass if she knows I'm there (doesn't mind the Wife, but can't stand me :lol2

A great spider though, at least they have a bit of character and grow to a decent size.
She's also a heavy webber, her tank looks like Santa's grotto with the silk everywhere!
If you're interested, search for "_atrichomatus_" on here and you'll probably find a few of my pics

As Pincer says, feel free to pm me if you want any more info, although he probably knows far more about them than me to be honest.

Enjoy your new spider, and keep your fingers well clear!


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

Cheers corssets I will definitely be in touch if I need any more info regarding this spider I also did a bit of reading last night about brown haitan's as their care is very similar apparently.
Thanks again



Corsetts said:


> I spent ages looking for info online, as you say, there's very little out there.
> I was advised to keep mine as per _cancerides_, i.e warm and damp and she's doing very well on it :2thumb:
> She's dug out a fair sized burrow under her cork hide and we don't really get to see much of her to be honest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

You want to ditch that substrate mate and get some deep coir in there, and a bigger tank just some friendly advice. I had mine in a 30x30 exo cube even from sub adult size they like there space in my experience of keeping them and thrive at room temperature, eating is never a problem for these guys. 

I used to keep the top 2" of substrate bone dry and damper further down and damp @ water bowl end, have to confess though they seem to like it dry but the damp aids them at sheding time.


----------



## Coolsox (May 3, 2008)

This was one of my favorite tarantulas and I was very sad to let her go. She was fiesty and wouldn't think twice about giving you a nice lingering lovebite if you got within distance! I kept her on deep, slightly damp substrate and she burrowed right to the bottom. 


Phormictopus atrichomatus by Coolsox, on Flickr


Phormictopus atrichomatus by Coolsox, on Flickr


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

yeh i know she is only in that tank and that substrate as that's what i got her in from the shop im just waiting on my viv lid to arrive in post for my clear seal tank, i also got a big ol bucket of coconut brick substrate in a bucket ready for the tank so she should like that? what you reckon is that stuff good or shall i mix with a bit of pro rep tarantula sub? just trying to dry it a bit as still bit on damp side.



Pincer said:


> You want to ditch that substrate mate and get some deep coir in there, and a bigger tank just some friendly advice. I had mine in a 30x30 exo cube even from sub adult size they like there space in my experience of keeping them and thrive at room temperature, eating is never a problem for these guys.
> 
> I used to keep the top 2" of substrate bone dry and damper further down and damp @ water bowl end, have to confess though they seem to like it dry but the damp aids them at sheding time.


----------



## Pincer (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah coco is ideal


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

brucepanther said:


> Yeh it does eat a hell of a lot i have been chucking in a 5th hopper every day just to see how much she will eat and she will take it straight away and eat it there and then, putting a fair bit of web down to on ground witch i found strange for a birdeater in my experience but never had one make much web?


be vey care ful feeding her hoppers- locusts have been named as a possible cause of DKS in t's- i'd advise you to feed her crickets instead, just in case.


----------

